# نفحات رمضان المبارك CSI SAP2000 v14.2.2



## زعيم الاسكندرية (14 أغسطس 2010)

ما اعظم هذا الشهر الكريم عند الله وعند الناس
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال وجعلنا واياكم من العتقاء من النار
اللهم آآآآآمين​ 
Setup of v14.2.2 (interchangeable links):​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/412705206/S2Kv1422S.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/412711688/S2Kv1422S.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/412716595/S2Kv1422S.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/412721877/S2Kv1422S.part4.rar
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5A2WW8J1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5KON3QND
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1LQK004C
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RIXI12EG
or

http://depositfiles.com/files/914wg9sqp
http://depositfiles.com/files/um7psqfh8
http://depositfiles.com/files/r4ky2w2in
http://depositfiles.com/files/lyt04zock​or
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t215052.html#post1826083

رابط الكراك​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?np58nwjrpn2zskv​ 
أو​ 



http://www.4shared.com/file/8YMhnokE/S2Kv1422.html​ 
كلمة السر لفتح الملفات بالمرفقات​

​حتى يكون الموضوع متكاملا
اليكم اخوانى الأعزاء التحسينات والاضافات على sap 14.2.2 مع روابط التحميل
لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم​ 
Significant enhancements included in SAP2000 v14.2.2:​ 
• Steel-frame design has been implemented for the Australian design code "AS 4100-1998".​ 
• The National Annex parameters for Sweden, Finland, and Denmark have been added for concrete frame design per code "Eurocode 2-2004" and for steel frame design per "Eurocode 3-2005".
• The sign of all results for hyperstatic load cases has been reversed at the request of several users.
• The installation has been changed so that it is no longer necessary for users to use the command "Run As Administrator" the first time they execute SAP2000 after updating to a new version of the program if they uninstall the previous version first. ​ 

All changes for SAP2000 v14.2.2:​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EKTTAQCE
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/xlb4ga8ry
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/412713616/ReleaseNotes.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/61823555/8839784/ReleaseNotes.rar.html
or
http://uploading.com/files/779c4754/ReleaseNotes.rar​ 

Setup is a Chinese version in English. For the first time execution of Sap2000.exe, you will see Chinese menus but after closing and second execution it will automatically change to English menus. 

كلمة السر لفتح الملفات بالمرفقات​ 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم​​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (14 أغسطس 2010)

رابط الكراك وكلمة السر لجميع الملفات​

Code:

Med of v14.2.2:
http://www.4shared.com/file/8YMhnokE/S2Kv1422.html


Code:

Password:
CivilEA+

​


----------



## Eng.Suheib (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أيها الزعيم .

لمجرد الإستفسار هل يوجد تغير كبير عن النسخة 14 ؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (14 أغسطس 2010)

eng.suheib قال:


> شكرا أيها الزعيم .
> 
> لمجرد الإستفسار هل يوجد تغير كبير عن النسخة 14 ؟


انا لم اجربه حتى الان ولكن غالبا تكون هناك اضافات مفيدة جدا وتحديث لبعض الملفات
انظر الى ساب 14.2 يعمل افضل وبه اضافات عن ساب 14.1 عن ساب 14


----------



## eng reem (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا الك كتير تقبل مروري


----------



## مش لاقي (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور يازعيم وتقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكن ما هى كلمة المرور الصحيحة ؟
لأننى جربت كلمة المرور civilEA+ ولكن دون جدوى أرجو الإفادة وشكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 أغسطس 2010)

م/على عبدالمقصود قال:


> شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكن ما هى كلمة المرور الصحيحة ؟
> لأننى جربت كلمة المرور civilEA+ ولكن دون جدوى أرجو الإفادة وشكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رابط آخر بديل لنفس الكراك بدون كلمة سر

http://www.mediafire.com/?np58nwjrpn2zskv


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 أغسطس 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> رابط الكراك وكلمة السر لجميع الملفات​
> 
> code:
> 
> ...



تم اعادة رفع الكراك على رابط اخر ميديافير بدون كلمة سر لوجود خطا يحدث بكلمة السر دائما عند محاولة نسخها بالمشاركة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (15 أغسطس 2010)

كلمة السر فتحت ملف الكراك فقط ولم تفتح ملفات البرنامج أرجو الإفادة من فضلك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (15 أغسطس 2010)

كلمة السر كما وردت بمشاركتى لكنها تتغير فى المشاركة
اكتب نفس الكلمة مع مراعاة ان الحرف الأول والحرفين الأخيرين ( كابيتل ) مع اضافة علامة ( + ) بعد نهاية الكلمة وليس عن يمينها كما يظهر فى المشاركة و بدون مسافة
مع تحياتى


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وأنتم بخير وافر الشكر على ردكم السريع لطلبى ولكن ما زالت المشكلة موجودة فى ملفات البرنامج المقيدة بكلمة السر مع العلم أن ملف الكراك فتح مع الرابط الثانى ومع الرابط الأول بكلمة السر المذكورة معه وجميع ملفات البرنامج لم تفتح فى كلتا الحالتين - أرجو كلمة سر ملفات البرنامج ولكم وافر الشكر


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا زعيم ووافر الشكر على إستجابكم السريعة - أنا نفذت تعليمات حضرتك مرارا ولكن دون جدوى وللعلم أنا كتبت كلمة السر هكذا CivilEA+ ولسيادتكم وافر التحية


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (15 أغسطس 2010)

Civilea+ وكلمة المرور هذه غير صحيحة عملت محاولات كثيرة دون جدوى رجاء أن يكون العمل بدون كلمات مرور لإنها تضيع الوقت والجهد ولكم وافر الشكر


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (15 أغسطس 2010)

انسخ كلمة السر من الملف المرفق​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (15 أغسطس 2010)

حتى يكون الموضوع متكاملا
اليكم اخوانى الأعزاء التحسينات والاضافات على sap 14.2.2 مع روابط التحميل
لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم​
Significant enhancements included in SAP2000 v14.2.2:

• Steel-frame design has been implemented for the Australian design code "AS 4100-1998".
 • The National Annex parameters for Sweden, Finland, and Denmark have been added for concrete frame design per code "Eurocode 2-2004" and for steel frame design per "Eurocode 3-2005".​ • The sign of all results for hyperstatic load cases has been reversed at the request of several users.
• The installation has been changed so that it is no longer necessary for users to use the command "Run As Administrator" the first time they execute SAP2000 after updating to a new version of the program if they uninstall the previous version first. 
 

All changes for SAP2000 v14.2.2:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EKTTAQCE
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/xlb4ga8ry
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/412713616/ReleaseNotes.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/61823555/8839784/ReleaseNotes.rar.html
or
http://uploading.com/files/779c4754/ReleaseNotes.rar​


----------



## أبو نادر (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وكل عام وانت بخير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (15 أغسطس 2010)

مرة أخرى يتم نسخ كلمة السر من الملف المرفق كما هى
فقد تمت تجربتها اكثر من مرة لفك ضغط الملفات
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 أغسطس 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> رابط الكراك وكلمة السر لجميع الملفات​
> 
> code:
> 
> ...





زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> حتى يكون الموضوع متكاملا
> اليكم اخوانى الأعزاء التحسينات والاضافات على sap 14.2.2 مع روابط التحميل
> لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم​
> significant enhancements included in sap2000 v14.2.2:
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## koko2lolo (15 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## emad_algashy (16 أغسطس 2010)

برجاء التفضل والتكرم برفع البرنامج علي ميديافير او 4 شير حيث ان لايوجد بها مشاكل في التحميل لجميع الاخوه ونشكر لكم اهتمامكم


----------



## botek_2010 (17 أغسطس 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## عبدالله مو (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wanne (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااا ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## أحمد داود (20 أغسطس 2010)

هل بيشتغل على الويندوز 7؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكراولكن أرجو إعادة النظر فى كلمة المرور لأنى جربت كل الإحتمالات ولكن دون جدوى ساعدونا لكى يتم التشغيل ولكم وافر التحية


----------



## magdyamdb (20 أغسطس 2010)

Kindy Plz, I have tried all given passwords for the program but they r not working. would u plz give us the correct password or reupload the program without any passwords, better on mediafire.com because it is fast in downloading. rapidshare and depositefiles.com r slow and egaupload is closed in saudi arabia. thanks a lot. best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## magdyamdb (21 أغسطس 2010)

*Kindy Plz, I have tried all given passwords for the program but they r not working. would u plz give us the correct password or reupload the program without any passwords, better on mediafire.com because it is fast in downloading. rapidshare and depositefiles.com r slow and egaupload is closed in saudi arabia. thanks a lot. best regards. dr. magdy*​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 أغسطس 2010)

كلمة السر تم تجربتها اكثر من مرة ولا اعلم لماذا لا تعمل معكم
كلمة السر فى المرفقات يتم نسخها كما هى بعد تعديل وضع الملف لتكون القراءة من اليسار الى اليمين
مع خالص تحياتى​


----------



## أبوحاتم الغمراوي (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن للأسف سطبت النسخة و كركتها و لكن البرنامج لم يفتح فما الحل


----------



## magdyamdb (23 أغسطس 2010)

thanks my brother alexanderia boss, it is seeming that there r problems with the files posted on rapidshare.com plz reupload again on mediafire.com without pass word. plz, thank u. best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 أغسطس 2010)

لماذا لا يتم التحميل من موقع الشركة المذكور فى اول المشاركة ؟؟؟؟ فهو لا يحتاج الى باسوورد


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 أغسطس 2010)

أبوحاتم الغمراوي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا لكن للأسف سطبت النسخة و كركتها و لكن البرنامج لم يفتح فما الحل


اعد تشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر مع الضغط على F8 ليدخل الويندوز الى SAFE MODE
ادخل على دليل تنزيل الساب واحذف ملف الترخيص lservrc من دليل التثبيت
فعل الكراك مرة اخرى باستخدام خاصية تشغيل كمسئول
شغل البرنامج وانت فى وضع SAFE MODE وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك


----------



## magdyamdb (2 سبتمبر 2010)

dear alexandria boss, i tried to download the program from the company's site but there is a strong restriction to download the program. u should be a university staff. finally the company refused to let me download the program. plz reupload the program without a password on mediafire.com thanks. best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## magdyamdb (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*dear alexandria boss, i tried to download the program from the company's site but there is a strong restriction to download the program. u should be a university staff. finally the company refused to let me download the program. plz reupload the program without a password on mediafire.com thanks. best regards. dr. magdy*​


----------



## mdsayed (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuu


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (9 سبتمبر 2010)

magdyamdb قال:


> *dear alexandria boss, i tried to download the program from the company's site but there is a strong restriction to download the program. u should be a university staff. finally the company refused to let me download the program. plz reupload the program without a password on mediafire.com thanks. best regards. dr. magdy*​



*Setup is an English ,,, and version in English , enjoy


PART 01 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part01.rar)

PART 02 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part02.rar)

PART 03 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part03.rar)

PART 04 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part04.rar)

PART 05 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part05.rar)

PART 06 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part06.rar)

PART 07 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part07.rar)

PART 08 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part08.rar)

PART 09 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part09.rar)

PART 10 (http://www.eng-syria.net/software/sap2000/SAP14.2.2_eng-syria.net.part10.rar)​


----------



## abdelazez (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير .*​


----------



## eng_mosallam (27 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم إيدك يا باشا


----------



## eyad_abd (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششكككككككككووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mghebib (7 ديسمبر 2010)

Merci beaucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## إسلام علي (17 فبراير 2011)

بعد عذاب البرنامج ما اشتغلش يا زعيم رغم تطبيق كل التوصيات في التكريك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 فبراير 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> بعد عذاب البرنامج ما اشتغلش يا زعيم رغم تطبيق كل التوصيات في التكريك


قل لى عملت ايه يا معلم:75:
واضح انك خليت الكمبيوتر يشد فى شعره :86: :86:
اوصف لى الداء لو سمحت :63: وانا ساكتب لك الدواء :85:
علما بان الاستشارة غير مجانية :2:


----------



## إسلام علي (17 فبراير 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اعد تشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر مع الضغط على F8 ليدخل الويندوز الى SAFE MODE
> ادخل على دليل تنزيل الساب واحذف ملف الترخيص lservrc من دليل التثبيت
> فعل الكراك مرة اخرى باستخدام خاصية تشغيل كمسئول
> شغل البرنامج وانت فى وضع SAFE MODE وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك





زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> قل لى عملت ايه يا معلم:75:
> واضح انك خليت الكمبيوتر يشد فى شعره :86: :86:
> اوصف لى الداء لو سمحت :63: وانا ساكتب لك الدواء :85:
> علما بان الاستشارة غير مجانية :2:


هو كل الزعما كدا لازم يمصوا دم الشعب :60::60:
أولا أنا نزلت النسخة من روابط غير اللي حضرتك حاططها لكن النسخة هي هي 14.2 
واستخدمت بس الكراك بتاعك بس مشتغلش فعملت طريقة سيف مود زي ما تفضلت 
فالساب فعلا فتح لكن لما أعمل run يقولي 






:11::11::11:


----------



## أحبك في الله (17 فبراير 2011)

كراك 14.2 مش نفس كراك 14.2.2


----------



## أحبك في الله (17 فبراير 2011)

جرب الكراك ده (لنسخة 14.2)
Copy and replace the SAP2000.exe file of the program files
http://www.4shared.com/file/W3YEhGD6/Sap2000.html


----------



## إسلام علي (17 فبراير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> كراك 14.2 مش نفس كراك 14.2.2


تسلم على المعلومة يا طيب


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 فبراير 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> هو كل الزعما كدا لازم يمصوا دم الشعب :60::60:
> أولا أنا نزلت النسخة من روابط غير اللي حضرتك حاططها لكن النسخة هي هي 14.2
> واستخدمت بس الكراك بتاعك بس مشتغلش فعملت طريقة سيف مود زي ما تفضلت
> فالساب فعلا فتح لكن لما أعمل run يقولي
> ...





إسلام علي قال:


> تسلم على المعلومة يا طيب


مش قلت لك يا معلم  انت خلليت الكمبيوتر يشد فى شعره :68:
كيف تستخدم كراك خاص باصدار غير الاصدار المخصص لههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :82:
المهم لا تستعمل النسخة 14.2 لأن بها شوية مشاكل :70:
استخدم النسخة 14.2.2 مع الكراك الخاص بها 
وقول لنا على النتيجة
وكل 25 يناير وانت طيب :5::5::5:


----------



## إسلام علي (17 فبراير 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> جرب الكراك ده (لنسخة 14.2)
> copy and replace the sap2000.exe file of the program files
> http://www.4shared.com/file/w3yehgd6/sap2000.html


تسلم يا طيب اشتغل الكراك بنجاح


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> مش قلت لك يا معلم  انت خلليت الكمبيوتر يشد فى شعره :68:
> كيف تستخدم كراك خاص باصدار غير الاصدار المخصص لههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :82:
> المهم لا تستعمل النسخة 14.2 لأن بها شوية مشاكل :70:
> استخدم النسخة 14.2.2 مع الكراك الخاص بها
> ...


وإنت طيب :82:


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ,هيك زعيم الكراك فيه فيروس ,يعني تحاربنا بالفيروسات وكمان بضاعة صينية يعني مضروبة


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 فبراير 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,هيك زعيم الكراك فيه فيروس ,يعني تحاربنا بالفيروسات وكمان بضاعة صينية يعني مضروبة


:70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70:

الزعيم طول عمره بيقدم بضاعة أصلية وعليها ضمان مدى الحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة ( مدة البقاء فى السلطة ) 
:20::20:
العيب عيب ( الشعب ) أقصد الشحن وسوء التخزين :19::19:
وبعدين هناك اكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مستهلك ( أقصد مشاهد ) لهذه البضاعة ولا توجد شكاوى ونسبة التصويت على البضاعة تزيد على 99.99999999999999 % :75::75:
أرسلى شكواك الى ادارة حماية المستهلك ( التى أنشأها الزعيم ) لخدمة المواطنين :68::68::68:
ومعك فاتورة الشراء 
مع ملاحظة انه لا توجد لدينا افرع أخرى :58:
احذروا التقليد عند الشراء :8: :8:
شعوب آخر زمن :71: :71: 
يظهر انكم صدقتم مناخ الحرية :83::83: ده بس احنا سايبينكم على راحتكم شوية 
ولعلمكم أنا واصدقائى الزعماء ( المخـ .....وعين ) 
وبعد دراسة مستفيضة وبعد جمعة الغضب وجمعة الصمود وجمعة الرحيل فى شهريناير !!!!!!!!!!
قرر الزعيم إلغاء يوم الجمعة :73::73:
ولمزيد من الاحتياط قررنا الغاء شهر يناير وفبراير :60: :60: واعتبار السنة عشرة أشهر فقط طبقا للتقويم الزعيماوى الوحدوى الاحتياطى الاعتباطى :83:
​


----------



## محمود ابوالعنين (28 فبراير 2011)

يا بشمهندس مفيش برنامج ساب شغال عدل مبيحلش غير فريم zx
احنا عايزين advanced sapمرفوع ع الميديا فييييييييير


----------



## NEWSHARE (6 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و أحسن اليك و الى و الديك


----------



## sazugh (18 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله لكل خير*​


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (25 يونيو 2011)

الف مليون شكر ليك


----------



## bbcv (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng a.mohsen (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------

